# anyone interested in making a career building EVs?



## leong (Aug 22, 2012)

First post... i promise to contribute in the tech section... please spread the word if you know someone strong in mechanical or power electronics design. thanks.

www.acpropulsion.com/openings.html

AC Propulsion, located in San Dimas, CA, is a leading developer and manufacturer of electric vehicle propulsion systems and related technologies. To accelerate the development of next generation drive and recharge systems, we are seeking motivated, creative individuals to work in a challenging small company environment. 

Current Openings
SENIOR POWER ELECTRONICS ENGINEER - Ref Job #201

We are seeking a senior Electrical Engineer with broad experience in power electronics and motor drive control. Duties include circuit design, analysis, prototyping and testing of high voltage power electronics (motor drives, dc-dc converters and battery chargers), researching and specifying electrical components, schematic drawing, PCB layout, guiding through safety, environmental and EMI/EMC certification process and interfacing with other functional teams within the organization.

Minimum qualifications:
- MSEE with 5 years industry experience or BSEE with 10 years of industry experience
- Deep knowledge of IGBT and MOSFET power and drive circuits and control system design
- Experience with design, analysis and test of high voltage switch-mode power supplies, battery chargers and/or motor inverters
- Experience with magnetics design (transformers and inductors) and power electronics thermal analysis
- Experience with computer-aided design tools for simulation, schematic and PCB design.
- Understanding of EMI/EMC mechanisms and mitigation
- Understanding of design for manufacturing principles
- Understanding of electrical safety and environmental standards and certification process
- Excellent communication skills
- Able to travel up to 10% domestic and international

Experience with electric vehicles and/or automotive products is a plus. Embedded processor h/w and s/w design is a plus.


-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
SENIOR MECHANICAL DESIGN ENGINEER - Ref Job# 202

We are seeking an experienced Mechanical Design Engineer to work in the vehicle engineering department. This team is responsible for developing prototype vehicles to test, develop and integrate our products and technology including electric propulsion motors, power electronics (inverters, chargers, DC-DC converters) battery modules, battery monitoring systems and powertrain systems as well as vehicle accessory drive and control for HVAC, power steering and braking assist. Duties also include supporting customer installation of our products. Typical vehicle projects reach completion in just a few months - personal initiative and rapid decision making are required.

Minimum Qualifications
- BS in Engineering
- 5 years experience in automotive or similar industry
- Practical and theoretical knowledge of automotive systems
- 3 years 3D CAD modeling (SolidWorks or CATIA V5 preferred)
- 2D drawing for production
- Understanding of design for manufacturing principles
- Understanding of electrical safety
- Able to plan and manage engineering projects
- Excellent communication skills
- Able to travel up to 10% domestic and international

Desired Competencies
- Electromechanical systems design/analysis
- Thermodynamics design/analysis
- High voltage and 12 volt circuit wiring design
- Mold design for plastics and composites
- Aluminum cast parts design
- Process and Bill of Materials documentation
- Quoting, ordering and supplier management
- Familiar with fabrication, machining, wiring and assembly for vehicles
- Testing and data acquisition
- CNC programming
- Rapid prototyping using STL
- Programming in C/C++, LabVIEW and Matlab

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
AC propulsion provides competitive compensation including medical & dental insurance benefits, 401(K) and paid time off. 
AC propulsion is an Equal Opportunity Employer. Preference is given to local applicants. No agencies please.

HOW TO APPLY: 
email (attach Resume in PDF format) with "Ref Job# ___ " in the Subject line to:
[email protected]


----------



## ricklearned (Mar 3, 2012)

leong said:


> ........
> Current Openings
> SENIOR POWER ELECTRONICS ENGINEER - Ref Job #201
> 
> ...


Yikes, that looks like work. I am retired and do many of the same things, sometimes 14 hours a day. The only difference is that I do them when I want, how I want and only if I want to. LOL


----------



## JRoque (Mar 9, 2010)

Hello Leon. That is excellent news that AC Propulsion is hiring, both because it is in the EV field and for doing any hiring at all in this economy. Best wishes in finding the right candidate!

Thanks for joining the forum and giving us a helping hand where you can.

JR


----------



## leong (Aug 22, 2012)

Thank you both for the kind words. acp is striving to achieve excellency while keeping the competitive edge in the realm of high performance induction machine, drive and integrated charger. The industry is moving fast...


----------

